# Is 6 acres enough?



## rinadav7 (Mar 6, 2014)

We are shopping for our homestead now. My husband prefers a smaller, 6 acre lot that is 30 minutes from our religious community/friends. I am concerned that we will outgrow the land in fewer than 10 years. I prefer an 18 acre lot that is 50 minutes out. We homeschool, and my husband works from home most of the time, so our trips in would be a couple of times a week. We plan to raise broilers, laying hens, turkeys and dairy goats for sure, with an eye to adding on meat goats eventually, and I would love to have a dairy cow (for our family only). Add to that a vegetable plot, greenhouse..... but we are so new to this, and not sure if 6 acres is adequate. Thoughts?


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't think 6 acres is enough based on your goals of goats, chickens, veggie plot turkeys, and a cow. Remember the cow needs a couple acres to graze, and ( assuming you have a winter where you live ) you will need a couple acres for hay. Not to mention the needs of your goats.

If you plan on buying the hay then you can probably pull it off but it will be tight and you are going to spend alot on feed in that type of operation. I guess it all depends on what you are comfortable with...I met a person who had more than that on about an acre. But it was gross, and she spent half her money on grain and hay. What about firewood? Would you be wanting to cut your own?

I don't see how anyone can make out without producing all or at least some of their own feed.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

With the 18 acre you'd have some elbow room and be on your way to true sustainability. You could have pasture and hay for a small goat operation plus your cow. You could free range your chickens and even grow some feed crops. Your veggie potential would not be limited and you could even possibly hit the farmers markets to make up some of the expenses if you were inclined. Assuming there is some wood lot on the property you might save a bundle by cutting your own.

I think in time, you will even find the 18 acre property to be a bit limiting, but at least you would have a reasonably sustainable operation. Remember that regardless of your priorities now, at some point, money and the costs of keeping the homestead will be a major consideration in your life. You want to set yourself up for long term security. With only 6 acres I see you bleeding money trying to feed all that livestock.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Believe me , as you get older you will say more than once , why did I get this much land......If you need more now rent it for farming......


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

6 acres of desert- no. 6 acres of temperate, adequent rainfall, relatively flat with good soil- yes.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Having the 18 acres gives you a buffer zone that you OWN that having 6 acres would not. No one says you have to farm all 18 acres. Actually, I wouldn't want to farm all 18 acres. 

Six acres is not really all that big considering the animals you have in mind, especially if you plan to have any diversity on the land that you own... woods, gardens, pond, orchard, vineyard, pasture, house, garage, barns, equipment sheds, and just some "play" areas to enjoy. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

I would START with the 6 acres and GRADUALLY add your animals after you get the garden in hand and animal shelters built. In 10 years your boys will mostly be gone, but you may want to upgrade to more acerage or just be happy you have what you have. More is not necessarily better if it is not utilized properly. Start slow AND small if standard advice for newbie homesteaders. There is sooooo much to learn, so do not over commit yourself and your family.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I would say no on the six but answer this first if in couple years you going to be able to buy more acreage next to the six. If not I would go with more.

I had 20 most I could run was 30 Head of Breeder Goats and one calf, this was rotating Pasture regularly.

The more feed you buy the less it will justify having the animals.

big rockpile


----------

